# Segmented bowl calculations chart



## Itchy Brother

Tired of trying to figure out segmented bowl ring calculations? I thought this may be of some use.Itchy


----------



## john lucas

I bookmarked a website that will calculate everything for you. Unfortunately it's on my home computer. I'll try to remember to post it later tonight. I've always just either used a calculator and drawing board or a print out version like you posted. I'm trying to step up to the electronic age.


----------



## john lucas

Here's the place I bookmarked on segmented calculations. Hope it works for you. http://www.fisherwoodcraft.com/tips.php?TIP=calc


----------

